# Lets See your Shetlands!



## SirenFarms (Oct 14, 2007)

well i have recently fallen in love with Shetlands. Moderns especially and would love to see all you ponies!

post away!


----------



## alongman (Oct 14, 2007)

Here are my shetland/miniature kids...... all are (or will be) in the 37-38" range.

MKK China Doll - weanling filly







MKK Kankakee Kolor - yearling filly






Plattes Deception Perfected - 2 y/o filly






Grassmere's Jazz Singer - aged stallion


----------



## Celeste (Oct 14, 2007)

Here is my sweet shetland pony, he is 11 months old and I've named him Cherub. He follows me around

like a pup, I am totally besotted with him



:

I am new to the world of horses so please be patient with me. Travis, is my shetland pony a 'modern' or a

'classic'??? I have looked at so many photos of both the modern and the classic shetland and quite frankly I

am still at a loss as to what category my pony falls under. Some photos of classics that I have seen basically

look like a miniature horse and yet I have seen photos of moderns that also look more like miniature horses;

I stumbled upon one website that shows the 'classics' to be shorter in the leg and more like my pony but that's

the only website that I have found to describe the classics as looking like shetlands, most other photos that I

have seen appear to be more like miniature horses; I was always under the impression that shetlands had

a heavier set look about them.....


----------



## Celeste (Oct 14, 2007)

Adam, I just love your horses....I just have to ask - is China Doll a shetland pony or a miniature horse?


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Oct 14, 2007)

Here are my four shetland girls, all are ASPC/AMHR registered.

Irish Hills Wa-Full Benita, daughter of HOF Superior mare Wa-Full Benihana.






Hites LW My O' My - 2 year old (Graham breeding top & bottom, cousin/sister to Hula)






Snowberry Farms My Sharona - yearling daughter of Michigan's Sharp As A Tack (2x HOF, Multi National, Congress & World Champion and the 2007 National Grand Champion Park Harness Over horse)






Graham's Hula Girl At Heart - yearling


----------



## CritterCountry (Oct 14, 2007)

alongman said:


> Grassmere's Jazz Singer - aged stallion






: WOW!! What a nice boy!!! :new_shocked:


----------



## kaykay (Oct 14, 2007)

i have quite a few





Patches our ASPC modern pleasure mare bred to black for next year






Ten L's Tigers Back in Black Foundation ASPC/AMHR our herdsire






Owsley Fork Flirtation ASPC/AMHR






Baxters Just Teasin Ya (daughter to flirt) ASPC/AMHR






hp jerichos peaceable Star ASPC/AMHR bred to black






Baxters silver promise aspc/amhr






Jet aspc gelding






Not pictured wauk a way prairie princess aspc


----------



## Getitia (Oct 14, 2007)

Well Travis - although you said post all of them - figure I had better not do that as we have over 50 aspc/amhr horses.

Here are a few who are all aspc/amhr

Todd - who has been tagged as a hopeful for a future herdsire






Image who is 100% arenosa and a Papo son (34 inches) also tagged as a hopeful for a future herdsire






Lee who is one of the herdsires



:






Vanilla

Images' girlfriend in the near future






Cindy

Who had a great nationals this year and is 35 inches tall






TKO

A colt whom it is very possible that he carries every pinto pattern - splash,sabino,tobiano and Frame who also had a great show year






Wait

A papo son who won National Champion this year in his division






Red Hot

Who is Images Full sister






Its All about Me

An A division Papo Daughter






Classical Elegance

Who has had a great show career every year since 2004 including this years Nationals






I had better stop now



:


----------



## Leeana (Oct 14, 2007)

These are the two shetlands on my show string ....

Royal Salsa -Foundation Sr Gelding. Congress Top 10






Alpha Farms Magical Melody -3/4th sister to Alpha Farms Classical Bobcat. Sire is Buckeye WCF Classical Magic (Lee Son and Congress champion AND Congress/world champion producer) and out of Buckeye WCF Bobcat Melody (maternal sister to Classical Muzak, Miss Ohio and many others. She was World Jr Champion and Congress Reserve Champion 2x in the MP division). She is currently a weanling and is in the futurity for next year. I am so very excited to own this filly! She should mature 44''. She is a half sister to the colt Kay posted 'Jet'.


----------



## SirenFarms (Oct 14, 2007)

Very nice everyone!!

keep em' coming!

celeste to me it looks like your little guy is a classic shetland


----------



## squeaky (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi,

Here is my only equine at the moment, KS Just To fancy. She is a full-blooded shetland who looks to be about 35" tall. I will be hardshipping her next year into the AMHR divison.





















Amanda


----------



## alongman (Oct 14, 2007)

Celeste said:


> Adam, I just love your horses....I just have to ask - is China Doll a shetland pony or a miniature horse?


China Doll is a 32" shetland - her parents are both in the process of being hardshipped, so she will be AMHR registered as well.

Thanks for the comments on my kids - we love them all!


----------



## Leeana (Oct 14, 2007)

Adam, in a couple years that stallion of yours Grassmere's Jazz Singer just might have to have a date with my filly . I remember seeing pictures of him a few months ago but could not remember who owned him. I looove him!


----------



## alongman (Oct 14, 2007)

Leeana said:


> Adam, in a couple years that stallion of yours Grassmere's Jazz Singer just might have to have a date with my filly . I remember seeing pictures of him a few months ago but could not remember who owned him. I looove him!


Definitely keep him in mind! We have a few mares bred to him for 2008 and we are SOOOO excited. We will be standing him to only a few outside mares each year.


----------



## Cara (Oct 14, 2007)

beautiful horses!!!



:


----------



## disneyhorse (Oct 14, 2007)

Oh I have admired the Moderns for a long while, just never really committed to them since there aren't that many at all here in southern California.

I've switched and sold my minis, to get the Moderns.

Currently I have:

Country's Etched With Class (HOF) my senior mare by National Grand Champion modern halter "Michigan's Rambo HOF"









MB's Aftershock, 2007 colt by National Grand Champion fine harness "The Duke Of Royal Manor"






And my newest modern, she's not here yet...

Perfection Of Brush Creek, who is a Ramble Ridge Rocket granddaughter on both sides






I am excited to show them all in Modern Pleasure this coming year. I am having a LOT of fun with the Moderns and I'm looking forward to learning as much as I can about them. They are WAY more horse than the minis, make the minis seem boring...

Andrea


----------



## RedWagon (Oct 14, 2007)

Getitia said:


> TKO
> 
> A colt whom it is very possible that he carries every pinto pattern - splash,sabino,tobiano and Frame who also had a great show year






:



: I was browsing Getitia's website today and had to wipe the drool off my keyboard. I LOVE this guy!


----------



## Ferin (Oct 14, 2007)

I only own one Shetland right now but because of her I have fallen in love with the breed and hope to have another one soon. This is my 37" ASPC/AMHR mare, Sonara's Little Exotica. She is on my show string for next year.


----------



## Miniv (Oct 14, 2007)

Here's only a few "snap shots" of some of our Arenosa Classic Shetlands -- just off pasture, none in show shape. All are registered with ASPC and AMHR.

This is Bristol El Dorado, our senior stallion.






This is AClassic Touch Poco De Echo, our junior stallion.






Mini V Dorado's Diamonte (Diamond in Spanish)






Mini V Poco's Chispita (Little Sparkle in Spanish)


----------



## mininik (Oct 14, 2007)

This is my 43" ASPC Classic Shetland gelding, JC's Blaze Of Glory.


----------



## Lisa Strass (Oct 15, 2007)

Here are a few of our Shetlands that are small enough to also be AMHR registered:

B&L's Rock "E" Red Alert







B&L's Rock "E" Good Man Charlie (AMHR pending)






Wall Street The Admiral Lambee Pie






Martin's Mardi Gras Sunset






Hopefully, we'll have more to add once they are old enough to hardship!


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Oct 15, 2007)

Here are two of our shetlands that were at Congress this year. We have sold off most of our other shetlands, one more remaining that is a Buckeye Walnut Creek stallion with "Michigan Man of Steel" as his sire, and we are only keeping these two shetlands to show in the future.






Buckeye WCF Classical Story, our Reserve National Champion and received the "Vetrolin Grooming Award" from Farnam Companies. "Thanks Getitia and Les" for letting Story come home to Coventry Lane, we have high hopes for him in the 2008 show season as well!






Pondering Oaks Apache Rose, Champion Multi-Colored Classic Mare that Scott purchased for me as a present from Carin Ponder. "Thanks Carin" for breeding such a sweetheart of a girl.


----------



## txminipinto (Oct 15, 2007)

Here's another shot of miss "Rosie Patches" -






Her dam, Country Star Rosie Flores - undefeated Pinto World Champion






Heaven's Gate Special Design, Congress Top 3






Happy Hooligan, OK - Congress Top 3






Texaco MGS - Congress Top 3






OPPS, obviously, I still have photos to resize!


----------



## minih (Oct 16, 2007)

> Texaco MGS - Congress Top 3


Tell me more about this one! Please. :bgrin


----------



## susanne (Oct 16, 2007)

Here's our little girl, Cherry-Hill Scarlet Ribbons, back in June as a yearling. We really need to get new photos, as she has grown up and filled out since then. She is a classic/foundation, and will be registered as a mini when old enough if she stays under 38 inches. Either way, she is going to make a wonderful driving horse with her beautiful movement.


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Oct 16, 2007)

We are hoping that Rosie stays under 38" as a three year old also to have her registerd miniature, sure would be a added bonus! :aktion033:


----------



## txminipinto (Oct 17, 2007)

minih said:


> > Texaco MGS - Congress Top 3
> 
> 
> Tell me more about this one! Please. :bgrin



Terri,

This is Texaco. He is our yearling Classic (Foundation sealed!) stallion, out of Michigan's Casual Affair(by Michigan's Action Jackson) and by Shadowboxs Texan Southern Pride. He's my boy



: . He has several points and one grand towards his HOF. We're hopeing he finishes his HOF in the next few years so he can be our herd sire. If you like him in the pic, you'll love him in person!



:

Pammy,

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for Rosie! You'll have to send me some winter pics of her. Has she gone back to bay or is she staying blue roan?


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Oct 17, 2007)

Carin ~ Rosie is staying blue roan and has measured 33 as a miniature this week. See what happens... but no matter what .....she is a keeper! I need to speak to you also for next years season showing also. No big deal, just trying to get a schedule for us together for you and the both of us if that makes any sense, LOL

Pammy and Rosie



:


----------



## Firefall (Oct 19, 2007)

Nice Shetlands everyone! These are mine that I currently have, all are double registered except 2. All mares but the guy in the middle.


----------



## SweetOpal (Oct 20, 2007)

Well we love the moderns, have a few on the show string this year!

here is our Modern Pleasure mare that has just done amazing for us.











this is a 2 year old Modern Pleasure mare, she is in training now with John Rimmer for formal pleasure











This is our youth modern roadster pony Paul






This is our 2 year old Modern Gelding, hoping to have him driving next year






this is a new mare, that I bought from Amber and is in training with her, she is a harness pony






one more modern country pleasure gelding that i don't have any pics of on this computer....

here are our classics

2 year old foundation






our own little adriana won the futurity at Congress this year.






our amhr/aspc mare Pearl






and my special boy Geshan, he is amhr/aspc






now I do realize this is quiet a few, but I love them all and love to show them off!



:


----------



## maranatha minis (Oct 25, 2007)

This is my 5 mo bay pinto colt Maranathas Masters Touch. I hope he will hard ship into AMHR.






This is my 5 mo pali pinto colt Maranathas Masters Favor.






And finally my 12 yo mare Masters Golden Bonnies Pride.

Can't wait to start showing the pinies next year!! Look for us!!

Shelley<><


----------



## EAD Minis (Oct 26, 2007)

*Alongman do you have more pictures of Grassmere's Jazz Singer ?He is just gorgeous!!!*


----------



## alongman (Oct 27, 2007)

One Ritz-C-Kid said:


> *Alongman do you have more pictures of Grassmere's Jazz Singer ?He is just gorgeous!!!*


I sent you a PM.


----------

